# Makeup Artists' Choice: Peels (help!)



## JULIA (Feb 16, 2009)

So I've stumbled upon the MUAC website and am really interested in purchasing a peel. However, I'm not really sure which one I should go for! I've got oily skin, I suffer from blackheads that are impossible to clear up and I do get a blemish every now and then. Mostly, I just want to resurface my skin because it's looking horrid! Any advice? Anyone familiar with these products?


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 17, 2009)

I've thought about an at-home peel, but the idea kind of scares me. I've never had a peel before, so I don't want to be the one to do it. Accidents can happen, and I'd rather not have a chemical on my faaaace when something bad goes down! I am going to get a glycolic peel next Tuesday at a spa, and I'm stoked! I don't know if I'll see any results with just one peel, but I'm hoping I'll see some positive results. So yeah, I'd suggest getting a professional to do your peel. If you like the results, maybe you could ask your esthetician or dermatologist what they think about at-home peels, and maybe then you could try it yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2009)

For TCA peels start with the lowest percentage or around 12% or lower. Try one layer first and see how that goes. You can work your way up from there.

I had a TCA peel done when I had my eyelid surgery, so I didn't feel it, it can sting! I really peels about 3 or four days after and looks pretty gross. 

I'm going back and having my left eye peel done again, since the doctor said he's not happy with that one.

I am thinking of getting the 12% for use at home on my upper lip.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I've only used their 25% Mandelic Acid. I really like it.  I had some purging, but I feel like my skin is getting cleared out, and is getting smoother.


----------

